# media player with bulk playlist import



## remixedcat (Mar 20, 2019)

looking for a player for linux with bulk playlist import. Needs to be able to import all playlists in one go like jriver does on windows. Not making over 1000 clicks to add 250 playlists one by one. 

juk managed to do it but it has no play counter or anything. just basic transport controls and no time display. 

all the rest are tedious when the music dir on the windows partition is 26 levels. navving manually 26 levels x 250 times is  

tried banshee, amarok, sayonara, clementine, deadbeef, audacious, guyadeeyeyeye (or wtf is it), jajuk, lollypop, quod libet, rhytmbox, and museeks. no luck on any of them. even trying to put the m3u files in the dir and then selecting them all and importing leaves blanks. 

ffs on windows there's hundreds that let you bulk import...


----------

